# Poolside



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

My son and Aoife hung out by the pool today


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Very cute, dmp (both dog and boy)!! Wow, Aoife has grown so fast!! Well, I guess they all do.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

So..... why isn't he in the pool??????  I doubt I could keep mine out if I had one, especially in summer!!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

She's not keen on the pool, Oz - very timid.


----------

